# Bacopa salzmannii



## Content Moderator (Jun 20, 2014)

*BACOPA SALZMANNII*

*Synonyms:* Bacopa sp. 'Araguaia'
*Hardiness:* Moderate
*Light Needs:* Medium
*Plant Structure:* Stem
*Family:* Plantaganaceae
*Genus:* Bacopa
*Region:* South America
*Location:* Southern Mexico to Paraguay
*Size:* Stem width 2 inches
*Growth Rate:* Fast
*Can Be Grown Emersed:* Yes

*Description:*

_Bacopa salzmannii_ is distributed from Mexico to Brazil, where it most often grows partially emergent along the edges of ponds and slow-moving streams. Introduced to the hobby as _Bacopa sp._ 'Araguaia', the form of this somewhat variable species currently kept was formerly classified as _Bacopa lilacina_. It is easily available from hobbyists, but is apparently not sold commercially.

It is perhaps most similar to the more familiar _B. caroliniana_, and may be cultivated under the same conditions. Unlike the former plant, it remains a bit smaller and the central vein of each leaf is often distinctly reddish. Under very strong light and with sufficient trace elements, the reddish line may not be as apparent; under low light and with few micronutrients, the entire plant may remain green. The addition of carbon dioxide is certainly helpful, but not required.

Propagation poses no challenges, as side shoots are abundantly formed both after trimming and spontaneously. _B. salzmannii_ makes an ideal plant for emersed culture, especially because of its attractive lilac-colored flowers.

Photo #1*Submersed*: US and International Copyright 2009 by Tim Gross. All Rights Reserved.


----------

